# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Më gjeni një dietë për tu shëndoshur

## mario_kingu

per te marr kile ca mund te bej  mund te me ndimoni se gjithmon  humbas smarr kilet qe dua  /????

----------


## Mina

Eshte mire te perdoresh vaj peshku (Oleum Iecoris), gjendet ne cdo farmaci. Gjithashtu te ushqehesh shpesh e nga pak. Nese nje njeri me peshe normale ushqehet 3 here ne dite ti duhet te ushqehesh te pakten pese here ne dite. Ushqimi duhet te permbaje shume proteina sidomos bulmet dhe produkte deti.

----------


## Aj_DjaLi

> Eshte mire te perdoresh vaj peshku (Oleum Iecoris), gjendet ne cdo farmaci. Gjithashtu te ushqehesh shpesh e nga pak. Nese nje njeri me peshe normale ushqehet 3 here ne dite ti duhet te ushqehesh te pakten pese here ne dite. Ushqimi duhet te permbaje shume proteina sidomos bulmet dhe produkte deti.


Asesi nuk pajtohem me mendimin tend Mina qe the per me u trash, une per veti kam 99 KG tash jam ne diete qe 6 dit une e di vete si kam arrite kete peshe, edhe ti ja the nje rruge per te fituar kilogram por ajo rruge eshte artificiale edhe sa do ku do ka demtim te organizmit.

Per te fituar kilogram te duhura ne menyre me te mire edhe me te shendetshme per organizmin edhe per gjakun duhet me u ushqyer me:
1. qumesht edhe prodhime te qumeshtit
2.prodhime te miellti (buke, byrek, pite etj.)
3. Gjellera te ndryshme me vaj ne sasi te madhe (eshte e preferueshme tlyen-prodhim qumshtor)
4. Peme te ndryshme (molla, banane, rrush, (portokalla JO) kivi etj)
5. Lengje te pagazuara, vetem prej portokalli jo. Legjet e gazuara ndikoj negativisht ne procesin e fitimit te kilogrameve te duhura.

Besoj se me qekto prodhime ushqimore ne kohezgjatje prej 30 ditesh do te fitoni peshen e duhur.

----------


## ChuChu

> Eshte mire te perdoresh vaj peshku (Oleum Iecoris), gjendet ne cdo farmaci. Gjithashtu te ushqehesh shpesh e nga pak. Nese nje njeri me peshe normale ushqehet 3 here ne dite ti duhet te ushqehesh te pakten pese here ne dite. Ushqimi duhet te permbaje shume proteina sidomos bulmet dhe produkte deti.



Pse mi vaji i peshkut te shendosh? Nder vitaminat qe marr cdo mengjes, njera qe eshte sa gishti i madh i kembes, eshte me vaj peshku. Te mos e marr me dmth nqse s'dua te shendoshem? 

Te ushqyerit shpesh e nga pak nuk te shendosh Mina, perkundrazi rekomandohet nga mjeket per te mos u shendoshur. Une ha cdo nje ore nga pak, e kam ngel si kerthi (well...jo tamam, por normale). Te ishte ashtu sic thua, do isha bere si Nanoja tani qe mezi merr fryme nga shendeti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Per vajin e peshkur kam degjuar dicka qe nuk te ben mire ne nje studim kohet e fundit megjithate s jam i sigurt . Vetem di qe babi mori tel ata nga Shqiperia qe ju kishte derguar dhe ju tha mos e pini .

----------


## dardajan

> per te marr kile ca mund te bej  mund te me ndimoni se gjithmon  humbas smarr kilet qe dua  /????




Mund  tju  them  se  deri  ne  moshen  25  vjec  eshte  veshtire  te  vesh  peshe  per  shume  arsye,  por  ne  qoftese  don  te  vesh  patjeter   ne  fillim  te  keshilloj  nje  qetesi   dhe  ekuiliber   ne  jete  per  disa  muaj  ,  e  dyta  ne  mengjes  futi  dopio  pace   koke   dopio  raki  Skrapari ,ne  dreke  nje  shishe  vere  te  kuqe  me  mish  bistek  berxolla  ,  dhe  dy  here  ne  jave  peshk  te  fresket  me  nje  shishe  vere   te  bardhe  ,pastaj  do  thoja  ne  darke  vetem  fruta  te  freskta  ,  dhe  gjum  te  ombel  plako,  shifemi  pas  nje  muaji  bashk

kete  recete  e  kam  provuar  vete  kur  isha  20  vjec   dhe  ka  dhene  rezultat
pastaj  te  jep  lala  ty  nji  tjeter  per  tu  dobsu  prandaj  yyyp  xhixhiiii.

----------


## Mina

Te dashur forumas! Nuk keni pse me gjykoni gabim! Opsioni qe kam dhene eshte literature e perzgjedhur dhe e studiuar, nuk eshte shpikur nga une! Personalisht merrem me kurse te humbjes se peshes dhe gjate kesaj terapie i sugjeroj klientet: 
Te ushqehen rregullisht, tre vakte ne dite. 
Te mos marrin lengje te gazuar.
Te evitojne brumrat dhe yndyrnat sidomos shtazore.
Vaktin drekes ta konsumojne brenda 20 minutave (ideja e pertypjes se mire te ushqimit).
Darken ta marrin para ores 7 te mbremjes.
Te perdorin ushqim te trajtuar ne avull ose te zier. 
Te evitojne te skuqurat etj.
Ndersa vaji i peshkut nuk mund te jete i demshem kur permban vitamine A dhe D. 
Nuk kam te dhena per kodin genetik te marios sepse nese eshte race elegante nuk mund te shendoshet. Pastaj eshte dhe ceshtje koncepti. Une e quaj te shendetshem edhe nje person elegant por qe nuk vuan nga ndonje semundje. Ndersa disa te tjere qe jane shume te shendoshe do t'i konsideroja te semure per shkak te sasise se madhe te dhjamrave ne organizem.

----------


## bayern

Mshtillja daje ha Junk Food..mundesisht 4-5 here ne dite. Mos e daj Pizzen, pasta edhe extra fat meat. Mos boj fiskulture fare, as mos e rruj fare me vra menjen per gjonat e jetes. Kur je duke pa TV merr ndonje sandwitch per arsue sigurie, kur je tu postu ne forum ha 3 kokrra veze te zime edhe buk(Mundesisht edhe 1 gallon qumesht)...Ca jan sallatna e frutna haji po me karar se me honger shume te ze vend ne stomak. Vend i cili shume mire mund te zihet nga pilafi apo grosha...Dmth duke ngrene ushqim me high fat and Carbs...do ja arrish qellimit te kthehesh ne nje disgusting pig...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nuh Musa

> per te marr kile ca mund te bej  mund te me ndimoni se gjithmon  humbas smarr kilet qe dua  /????



Mer kalkulatorin e llogarit.

Kalorit qe han - kalorit qe djeg = +Kalori  (ne rastin tend)
                                                     - Kalori (per at qe don te bjer)


Kalorit qe han -> 

Haje e fort          - pite me xhize (1/2 temci)     500 kalori
                           - pite me presh                      501 kalori 
                           - pite me kungull                    502 kalori
                           - pite me grosh                      1000 kalori

Lengje                - Uje                                    -10 kalori
                           - Tembel pa sheqer             100 kalori
                           - Tembel me sheqer            100,2 kalori
                           - Kos                                   100,3 kalori
                           - Boze                                 200 kalori

Fruta                   - Molle                                 80 kalori
                           - Molle me bisht                   82 kalori


çka ta djeg energjine: (te dhena shkenctare, shifrat me relevante ne perditshmeri)

                            - te menduarit  per 1 ore( SHQIPTARI)    (mashk.)        10 kalori
                                                                                            (f)                105 kalori
                                                                                            (f ne butik) 1250 kalori
                                       (referenc - japonezi 105,27 kalori)

                            - rruga deri te nevojtorja    (ne qytet)             15 kalori
                                                                         (ne fshat)          250 kalori
                                                                   (ne fshat -> dimer)  350 kalori

                            - kryerja e nevojes vogel   (femra)                 150 kalori
                                                                      (mashkull)                5 kalori
                            - kryerja e nevojes madhe (f)                         155 kalori
                                                                       (m)                         10 kalori 
                            - seks (me partner)                                     2 000 kalori
                            - seks (me vetveten)                                      250 kalori
                            - vrap prej shpie te shitorja e par                     50 kalori
                            - vrap prap ne shtepi + shalqin nen setulla    150 kalori
                            - vrap nese te ndjek qeni                                250 kalori


Nese probanti deshiron sukses, duhet tju permbahet ketyre te dhenave shkenctare, dhe patjeter te jet i kujdesshem ne llogarine. KUJDES nga "harxhuesit" e energjise!!!. Te rekomandoj sa me pak SEKS dhe sa me shum pite me grosh!


flm

----------


## Aj_DjaLi

Bruneta nuk eshte mire te jeshe as i shendoshe as i dobet por duhet te jeshe ne peshe normale, por shum pak njerez e kan peshen normale shumica jan ose teper peshe ose pak peshe une per veti kam teper peshe sipas llogarise me gjatesine por une kete peshe nuk dua ta humbi asnjeher pikerisht per arsyen se prej vitit 1991 nuk e kam vizituar mjekun jo qe do me thote dikush se prej peshes nuk e ke por kete vet e kam verejt se cdo semundje qe me eshte paraqitur (me shum gripi) nuk kam perdor as nje barne prej barnatores por vet me ka kaluar.
Mario te kisha rekomanduar te kesh shendet te natyrshem e jo artificial mire tha edhe Mina n`varsisht qfar personi je nese je person elegant kot prej ushqimit kur nuk mundesh me shtua ne kilogram.
Ju deshiroj gjithve shendet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Niagara

pershendetje!

Lart e poshte dhe neper gazeta, degjojme dhe lexojme dieta per t'u dobesuar. Pyetja ime eshte: A ka ndonje diete per t'u shendoshur? Jo per t'u dhjamosur, per t'u shendoshur!

Nje kuzhiniere me ka thene qe 20g raki ne mengjes esell eshte dieta me e mire.

A eshte e vertete kjo?

Sinqerisht Niagara.

----------


## PINK

Me c'kam lexuar nga ty Niagara , ti e konsumon duhanin shume apo jo ?

Per mendimin tim sa ta lesh , do i vesh nja 5 kile.

----------


## Julie

> pershendetje!
> 
> Nje kuzhiniere me ka thene qe 20g raki ne mengjes esell eshte dieta me e mire.
> 
> A eshte e vertete kjo?
> 
> Sinqerisht Niagara.



Ej po kjo kuzhinjerja qenka shume e rrezikshme. Te ka dhene kuren per shkatrrim melcie me duket. Kura qe di une per te shtuar kile eshte te hash me shume , kuptohet jo yndyrna qe te fryjne shpejt por jane te rrezikshme, por proteina e vitamina, mish, veze,perime etj etj e di vete ti.

Nje pyetje qe mund t'ja kthesh pergjigjen vetes. 
Stresin apo hallet si i perjeton? Disa hane shume dhe gjejne rehati tek ushqimi, disa te tjereve i iken oreksi. Une bej pjese tek te dytet psh dhe shpesh bej dhe une kura shendoshjeje. Ka te beje shume gjendja shpirterore pra. Por dhe cigarja sic e kishte thene Pinku me siper.
Kalofsh mire Niagara (nga emri dukesh goxha me karakter, edhe kjo ka te beje thote populli  :shkelje syri: )

----------


## Niagara

faleminderit te gjitheve, vecanerisht PINK-ut, qe i them: Po e le cigaren, jam permiresuar ndjeshem, vetem 5 cigare ne dite, por nuk eshte se kam shume oreks.. dhe duke qene se me pare kam vuajtur nga stomaku nuk mund te ha cdo lloj gjeje... 

keto kohe s'kam as oreks... sa per stresin mund ta kuptoni nga tema qe kam hapur te letersia shqiptare "Jam une" dhe mund te kuptoni si e perjetoj...

tani me gjithe men e kam do me gjeni ndonje diete per tu shendoshur apo jo?
please :i ngrysur: 

nuk jam e dobet... ne fizik dmth nga ato qe quhen kockanjare... por dua te shendoshem dhe nuk e kam arritur kurre 50 kg.

----------


## apollon 23

> pershendetje!
> 
> Lart e poshte dhe neper gazeta, degjojme dhe lexojme dieta per t'u dobesuar. Pyetja ime eshte: A ka ndonje diete per t'u shendoshur? Jo per t'u dhjamosur, per t'u shendoshur!
> 
> Nje kuzhiniere me ka thene qe 20g raki ne mengjes esell eshte dieta me e mire.
> 
> A eshte e vertete kjo?
> 
> Sinqerisht Niagara.


Vajta 26 dite qe ndalova helmin (duhanin) dhe kam shtuar 4 kile , me gjithse stevitem regullisht , lereni cigaren dhe nuk u jap me shume se tre dite qe te vini kilet e para  :ngerdheshje: 
Good luck.

----------


## dardajan

Niagara  

problemi  eshte  i  thjesht  merr  shum  kalori  dhe   harxho  pak  dhe  kur i  harxhon  mundohu  me  fiskulture  qe  te  vesh  muskuj  dhe  ti  forcosh  ato  dhe  jo  te  te  rritet  barku  sikur  je  me  barre.

Edhe  une  kur  isha  shum  i  ri  rreth18-20  vjec  isha  i  dobet  dhe  beja  shum  sporte pra  kisha  nje  fizik  te  rregullt  me  muskuj  por  te  dobet  ose  sic  i  thone               celik  e  fiber 

por  nje  dit  nje  shoku  im  me  thot  po  shendoshu  pak  o  derzi  se  po  vijne  femrat  e te  kerkojn  po  je  pak i  dobet  thone  dhe  un  qe  ate  dite  mendova  seriozisht  dhe  bera  nje  plan  personal

1-stakova  trunin  ne  0  pra  12  sahati  sdesha  me  dit  per asigjo  n'bot  qe  dmth qetesia  shpirterore 

2-bleva  nje  arke me  vere  riesling  te  kuq  dhe  nje  te  bardhe + nje  kofshe  qengji te  fresket 
shyqyr  qe  mi  gatunte  mami  se  te  ishte per  mua  nji  cop  djath  e  nji  domate  ne  dor  ene  hec perjashta.

menuja  ime  per  nje  muaj  ishte:

mengjesi...
nje  dopjo  pace  koke  vici  dhe  dopjo  raki  rrushi 

dreka  mish  qingji dhe  nje  shishe  vere  te  kuqe 

darka   e  lehte  qe  te  flesh  rehat  vetem  fruta  dhe  ndonje  embelsire  te  vogel
si  kek  apo  pendispanje

dhe  dy  here  ne  jave  peshk  me  vere  te  bardhe  

mbas  nje  muaji  fillova  ta  rralloj  se  u  shnosha  shum

po  ti  pyet  njeqind  vet  dhe  bej  si  i  vet

----------


## Fotzenland

Ujvara sa me shume seks. Edhe do e shohesh qe do vish ne forme perfekte. 
Nga ana tjeter keshillohet edhe per pastrimin e fytyres. Ndiqe keshillen time nese ke mundesi.

----------


## Niagara

> Ujvara sa me shume seks. Edhe do e shohesh qe do vish ne forme perfekte. 
> Nga ana tjeter keshillohet edhe per pastrimin e fytyres. Ndiqe keshillen time nese ke mundesi.


rrofsh robo rrofsh... do ta kem shume parasysh...
ti ketej verdalle je? :buzeqeshje: lol
hajt tung...

----------


## mario_kingu

> Te dashur forumas! Nuk keni pse me gjykoni gabim! Opsioni qe kam dhene eshte literature e perzgjedhur dhe e studiuar, nuk eshte shpikur nga une! Personalisht merrem me kurse te humbjes se peshes dhe gjate kesaj terapie i sugjeroj klientet: 
> Te ushqehen rregullisht, tre vakte ne dite. 
> Te mos marrin lengje te gazuar.
> Te evitojne brumrat dhe yndyrnat sidomos shtazore.
> Vaktin drekes ta konsumojne brenda 20 minutave (ideja e pertypjes se mire te ushqimit).
> Darken ta marrin para ores 7 te mbremjes.
> Te perdorin ushqim te trajtuar ne avull ose te zier. 
> Te evitojne te skuqurat etj.
> Ndersa vaji i peshkut nuk mund te jete i demshem kur permban vitamine A dhe D. 
> Nuk kam te dhena per kodin genetik te marios sepse nese eshte race elegante nuk mund te shendoshet. Pastaj eshte dhe ceshtje koncepti. Une e quaj te shendetshem edhe nje person elegant por qe nuk vuan nga ndonje semundje. Ndersa disa te tjere qe jane shume te shendoshe do t'i konsideroja te semure per shkak te sasise se madhe te dhjamrave ne organizem.



 u right   raca ime seshte e shendosh  jan normal  :P  un jo se jam i dobet  shum but  desha te merjca ca kile qe humba per arsye   qe as vet un si di nerva dmth :P
gjithsesi flm   por as vaj peshku asgje sbera prov po me sa vura re biraa te ben  si qyp :P

----------


## fjollat

> per te marr kile ca mund te bej  mund te me ndimoni se gjithmon  humbas smarr kilet qe dua  /????


Provo McDonalds nja 2 javë rrjesht, besoj se s'do tu dijsh hall kileve pastaj...

----------

